
Australian Court Says Zipper Mouth Emoji Might Be Defamatory - gnabgib
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200828/15053545202/australian-court-says-zipper-mouth-emoji-might-be-defamatory.shtml
======
gnabgib
The actual ruling[0] is a little harder to digest, but there's useful analysis
by Eric Goldman[1]

[0]:
[https://www.caselaw.nsw.gov.au/decision/1742d2614c447c83bbc6...](https://www.caselaw.nsw.gov.au/decision/1742d2614c447c83bbc6d457)

[1]: [https://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2020/08/australian-
cou...](https://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2020/08/australian-court-says-
using-a-zipper-mouth-emoji-can-be-defamatory-burrows-v-houda.htm)

